# Plow Skid Shoes! Use Them or Not!



## Snow Picasso

What do you guys think? I've been running my plows without The skid shoes forever! Do they actually help prevent the wear on your cutting edge or do they just get in the way?


----------



## DaySpring Services

Try a search. As for myself and about 98% of the guys here they will say no shoes.


----------



## Rc2505

I use the shoes from all of my plows as door stops, they work very well for that, lol.


----------



## JTVLandscaping

I used them once as a hammer


----------



## viper881

If they are new they make good paper weights. But other wise used ones leave rust rings. Food for thought


----------



## Snow Picasso

Rc2505;1021044 said:


> I use the shoes from all of my plows as door stops, they work very well for that, lol.


This is funny because that's exactly what I've been using them for too! lol


----------



## BuffaloJoe

The only reason to use shoes is if your plowing a stone driveway that does not have a good frozen base. The first time I plowed my stone driveway I plowed with my shoes then after that I dont need them anymore.:waving:


----------



## RIVERVIEW7

i have used to the shoes as a hammer when my starter went


----------



## stonewellmark

Boat anchor is all they are good for, when the ground is frozen: useless, when there is no frost they ride right in the tire ruts developed from compaction of the drive.


----------



## hoskm01

I leave them on the plow, only to protect the moldboard when the edge gets down to nada. Set all the way "up"


----------



## Skid Mark

takeing off my plows shoes was the smartest thing iv ever done


----------



## got-h2o

I have about 10 sets of shoes sitting around here. I don't and won't use them.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Personally i have a dirt/gravel driveway and never have used them. If need be just bump up the plow alittle.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Never have and never will use them. Thought about making a christmas ornament or something out of them, lol


----------



## BJH Snow

I use them only on gravel the 1st or 2nd snow fall. My dad hates it when I plow all the gravel into the yard. I also use them when I plow on a lake for an ice fishing contest. It keeps my blade from digging into the ice and tripping over the bumps in the ice. Other than that, I use them for additional balast in the back end of my truck.


----------



## 2COR517

Real men don't wear shoes.


----------



## BGompers

Plowing with the shoes really makes it easy to plow gravel? I will have to try this. I have a gravel driveway, and I always cringe when i have to plow it. As for the shoes or no shoes, I dont even know what i did with mine.


----------



## thesnowman269

I lost mine but I wish I hadnt I have a customer with a gravel drive and never look forward to doing it.


----------



## Freebird

I always wore shoes when I plowed, but my feet tend to get cold pretty easily otherwise. The other kind I think they call them can stompers, so when my soda can was empty i could flatten it to save space.


----------



## MahonLawnCare

if you use shoes on a plow you mine as well use a dirty rotten V blade!


----------



## J & B Lawncare

Don't even have shoes for my plow. But I will be getting a pair for this reason. I have 2 small lots that are gravel. I can get away without them. This season I had to take 3 weeks off for foot surgury and one of the boss's ran the plow. While he talked a good job, he ended up pushing stones into the grass. It was a big storm and I made sure to remind him to make his first push back far enough for any later snowfalls. Now I have gravel 12 off the lot that I need to rake back on. So while I don't use them I sure will have a pair for this reason.


----------



## larry newman

Use shoes on concrete drives in poor condition...15 yrs.

Program controller to lift 1" on gravel drives.


----------



## valleyviewlawns

Snow Picasso;1020977 said:


> What do you guys think? I've been running my plows without The skid shoes forever! Do they actually help prevent the wear on your cutting edge or do they just get in the way?


Yes! I have a county road that I plow that is gravel. Shoes keep the gravel on the road and out of the ditch. If I was in Kansas or Illinois I wouldn't use them, but Montana doesn't know what flat and level means.


----------



## scott3430

I didn't even bother to get them with my last 2 plows I bought. I don't use them.


----------



## Acedrone95

*Never*

I never use them, when I plow I do a lot of driveways so im back blading all of the time. They just get in the way for me.


----------

